# Anybody Here Into Collecting Kienzle Watches?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Just wondering if anyone out there was into collecting Kienzle pocket watches???

I know that there is quite a few people who speak German on this forum so thought it might be a good place to ask.

Personaly I think that they are a pretty decent watch all in all.

If anyone would like to share there thoughts on this company, it would be nice to have a chat about them.

Vielen Danke

lol


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I actually collect the Kienzle wristwatches, I havent seen a pocket watch........... I used to work on & calibrate Kienzle speedometers so have an interest in them


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Thank's for the reply.

Its actually interesting you say that.

Have you never seen one due to the fact that they are rare?

Or is it that you just never stumbled upon one?

The reason I say this is because I thought Kienzle pocket watches were pretty common.

This is something I am now going to look up now once I have finished writing this message.

I found a beautiful gold colored Kienzle pocket watch for sale for the respectable sum of 20Euros including postage.

So about 17 GBP.

I can't get to examine it physicaly until it arrives but I don't care, I seen it and said il have that straight away.

A very beautiful and eye catching watch, well it sure caught mine anyway.

Could be gold too, you never know.

But for the sake of 20Euros Im not gonna complain either way.

And still a nice piece to go into my collection.

I did see a lot of people that are into the speedometers out of cars from the 1950's 60's era.

You mentioned that you worked and calibrated them?

So this probably means that you are an electrical engineer or something along those lines.

Circuit boards and that are not one of my strong points but I still find them fascinating all the same.

If I pick up any Kienzle wrist watches on my travels I will keep you in mind.

I am going to France for a month now in July and intend to go to all the car boot sales, and brocantes that I can.

That's the best part, on the hunt.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, always good to look out for that elusive bargain............ I used to calibrate the Kienzle speedometers in lorries which recorded the speed on a paper disc, the whole unit was called a tachograph which incorporated a clock as well. The early models were fully mechanical with magnetic flywheel weights, the more modern went to electronic with motors, and the latest is a credit card type fully electronic..................

I used to go to other lorry dealerships and sort out the electronic / mechanical problems that they could not sort out................. very complex these days.......... even a flasher unit for the indicators has to have the chassis number of the vehicle programmed into it otherwise it won't work............. no heavy spanners these days, it's all oscillascopes!!! You can imagine what the electronic brakes are like, especially when linked to an electronic braked trailer, the new lorries will stop very quick as within 3 milliseconds from hitting the pedal the trailer and unit are braking, and with them having disc brakes as well they will stop pretty quick............ takes many a car by surprise.................. :lol: Hope i havent gone off topic.............

Will take a pic of my kienzle watches, think i have 4, and will post on here........... :yes:


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah think we got a bit carried away there and went way off topic. Hahaha

Doesn't matter, it's all good.

Yes I am familiar with the term tachograph and seen many in my younger days when we used to mess around in my friends fathers lorrys.

I didnt realise that they were mechanical though, I thought that the motors on them were electric driven.

Well you learn something new everyday , so yes thanks for educating me on the subjet.

As far as everything becoming electronic and digital goes, I couldn't agree more.

In most respects I am all for as it has its advantages, but the disadvantages as you mentioned is repairs.

I know we can hook everything up to computers to diagnose the problem etc...

But physicaly removing the wiring and looms, stuff like that can be quite a challenge, an absolute nightmare even!

Im glad technology moves on so that we can get further and further into space.

But that's a subject for another day. lol

Thanks for your reply


----------

